# Kiser Lake Wipers



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

I have caught a few Wipers out of Kiser Lake over the last 4 years. One of them, very big. Fighting these fish are a BLAST ! I was wondering if anyone fishes for them here and would know what to use. I would like to try and catch them this summer. Any tips or spots anywhere would be appreciated !


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

probably my favorite setup for shoreline hybrids in lakes, 9ft spinning rod, big reel with 10lb mono or 20lb powerpro, some big red and white zara spooks. go in the evening or right after rain and launch it out, fish it back real fast. if the water is a little cooler use swimbaits or 5in grubs. alot of guys like chicken livers but i havent found a good way of catching hybrid on liver without killing a good portion of the catch. also flyrods with clousers will take a good share of fish if they are close, best chances are around inflowing creeks and ditches when its flooded.


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks, I would say 50% of my wipers were during or after a hard summer rain. The other portion have been caught on chicken livers while catfishing in kiser. Thanks for the advice !


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

if you can find the shad,you will find the wipers,of course they have to be feeding.on windy days try the banks with the most wind driving into them. i have seen rattletraps work very well for bait.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I was fishing for them alot this year. If your fishing form a canoe i would drift chicken livers or troll rattle traps. Cant really help you from shore. But its a blast when they hit while trolling, but the other thing is there's alot of smaller stripers that you will catch alot of if trolling.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Mar 23, 2020)

midoh39 said:


> I was fishing for them alot this year. If your fishing form a canoe i would drift chicken livers or troll rattle traps. Cant really help you from shore. But its a blast when they hit while trolling, but the other thing is there's alot of smaller stripers that you will catch alot of if trolling.


Hi I need more info on strippers in Kaiser lake in ohio please any reports for 2020 yet


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

What I really need is some way to predict when they will be "on". I have experienced that only once (SEE my avatar). Between white bass, LMB and Wipers, I personally lost count around 30 fish that day. All but one LMB C&Rd. That one took a hook to the gills. I have heard that the shad school when the water gets to 50 degrees and that's when the predators start binging. Is the water temp of the lake posted anywhere?


----------

